# what makes a fish 'show quality'?



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

.___. that's bugged me for a while. 

mainly, with Veils. we all adore our Veils, but what.... what does the IBC say is Perfect Veiltail Fins? i have had many veils(currently have 2), and Cup and Purple's fins.... are totally different. Cup has this long, beautiful, almost rectangular tail, while Purple has this amazing, beautiful, nearly heart-shaped tail(only, it doesn't end in a point, but a strait edge). which of my boys, would be "correct", according to the IBC?

main reason i ask? >w> my Perfecting the Veiltail goal that goes with my Orange Dalmatian breding ideas.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a VT boy I'd love to know if anything about his form is good.  Anyone know?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

http://superbbettas.com/Bettas4AllShowStandard/Chapter3DVeiltail.html

Here Is a link to the standards for veiltales. The only problem is that the IBC banned them from shows.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there no standard for deltas or are they simply considered 'misfits'? I've been curious about this subject too. Thanks for the link, shinybetta!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I beleive that there is a delta standard, as they used to be one of the most popular variety's before the "Halfmoon Craze". There are more grading guides like the previous link on the linked website.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think the IBC recognizes veiltails.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i heard they were starting to, but i dunno anything about the show world. xD i just know, people are trying to better the veil, i guess as a 'just in case', or 'for when' the IBC does? xD thanks.  looks like Purple, is nearly perfect, according to that!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I heard that you can show veiltails in E1 Form Variations. There is a booklet that details the current standards for show fish. There is no specific category called"veiltails in the US for showing bettas.


----------

